# AVHR/PVHR



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Can anyone enlighten me to where I can find out more about avhr and pvhr values that you have at your anomaly scan.

I have never heard of these before and was wondering what paramters they should be in to be ok if there is such a value?    Also what does this actualy measure?

Thanks a lot.

superted x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I don't know the parameters, I don't think that they are routinely checked in my unit at the anomoly scan, although they may measure them if there are abnormalities on any organs.
A trained sonographer would be able to tell you more,

Sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Emily

In which case do you know what this is a measurement of?  

Thank you

superted x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I'm afraid I don't know what they measure, as we never use them and have never seen them commented on.  Where have you heard about them?  From looking at different medical sites, it seems that they show some sort of rate of brain development, but I would think they are only measured in specialist units, if there has been some concern,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi emilie

Seems like they are standard reportings at my hospital.  its on a standard printed out sheet to fill out so I can only guess they must be used NHS wide??

Maybe when I go for my cons appt next week I will ask them to tell me and report back just out of interest.

Superted x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't think I have seen those sheets in the units I've worked in, that would be great if you could let me know  

emilycaitlin xx


----------

